# ratcheting ABS cutters.



## plumb.it.up (Jan 19, 2012)

Which brand have you found to be the most reliable. I have super ego but they have broke a few times.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ratcheting a.b.s cutters ? FAIL!


----------



## plumb.it.up (Jan 19, 2012)

What would you suggest?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plumb.it.up said:


> Which brand have you found to be the most reliable. I have super ego but they have broke a few times.


I'm quite surprised that Super Ego is still in business. I bought a few of their crappy tools when I was an apprentice. Are they better now? They used to be total crap.

I don't ratchet cut ABS, and I don't think I ever will. I use an antique Ridgid chopsaw for 3" & 4" and either a hacksaw or a Ridgid 205 with plastic wheel (mostly the latter) for smaller pipe. When my ancient 205 wears out I'll probably replace it with a one of Ridgid's quick-acting cutters.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine are well over 10 years abused. Only had to change cutting wheels a couple of times for a.b.s. Keep well oiled and will last a lifetime.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Mine are well over 10 years abused. Only had to change cutting wheels a couple of times for a.b.s. Keep well oiled and will last a lifetime.


 Nice Reeds -- I have those two, the next size under and the smaller copper tubing cutter. I think mine are probably about 15 or 16 years old.

Do you still have the return springs in the two larger ones? The return springs lasted about a year in my two larger ones.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I have Reeds as well they work great.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Nice Reeds -- I have those two, the next size under and the smaller copper tubing cutter. I think mine are probably about 15 or 16 years old.
> 
> Do you still have the return springs in the two larger ones? The return springs lasted about a year in my two larger ones.


Apologies I have had to replace the spring once on each. They don't reract if no spring on them.
I have found that they are the best portable cutters around. The smaller size reeds I can't find right now, but are great for trim work on residential apps. 
I usually carry the 3" cutters for everything and only use the 4" in the undergound roughs for sewers and closet risers on 4x3 90's.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Apologies I have had to replace the spring once on each. They don't reract if no spring on them.


 Just keeping 'em oiled and turning 'em upside down is what works for me.



> I have found that they are the best portable cutters around. The smaller size reeds I can't find right now, but are great for trim work on residential apps.


 I don't know of any supply houses that still carry 'em. Everybody seems to have gone to Ridgid.

I did just check Amazon and they seem to have all of the different sizes.



> I usually carry the 3" cutters for everything and only use the 4" in the undergound roughs for sewers and closet risers on 4x3 90's.


 I find myself using the larger one the most -- The longer body gives you a bit more leverage for cutting 3" pipe. Most of the time I just break out the chop saw. It's quicker and negates the need to bevel the pipe end.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't buy Ridgid anymore, end up losing the cotter pin, which then I loose the wheel and pin, Did that twice, after that I gave up. I buy Reed now, they are cheaper and work just as great.


----------



## plumb.it.up (Jan 19, 2012)

The super ego ratcheting cutters work great. They cheaped out on the handle clip so they break. And a decent price but dull quickly. My supplier has had less returns on the super ego than the ridgd cutters. I also use reed spin cutters im just wondering what brand others are using and how well they work.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

havent used abs in southeastern va. in 30 yrs. when we used it hacksaw or chop saw


----------



## plumb.it.up (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Easy way to earn yourself carpal tunnel surgery.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have two Ridgid spin cutters that I got on eBay for less than $70 each. One came with the plastic wheel. I have one for 1 1/2" to 3". The other one is for 4" to 6".


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Mine are well over 10 years abused. Only had to change cutting wheels a couple of times for a.b.s. Keep well oiled and will last a lifetime.



I guess the rumors were true. When they were new the Reeds were red.

When i got mine they looked like the ones on the left. But they work great.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Cutters are slow. Had a set of reeds. For minor jobs, hack saw or sawz all. For big installs, chop saw or sawz all. Cordless sawzall is dandy.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I use a chopsaw on 3" and 4", sawzall for larger, and Rigid 152 cutters on 2" and under. When the chopsaw is setup on the jobsite I use that for everything because it makes such a nice cut and FAST! (I've found a thin kerf plywood finishing blade makes the cleanest cut and a good quality blade lasts forever)

*_Edit:_ I use ratcheting cutters on softer stuff like PE and warmed PVC. I find that on butt fused poly I rarely have to square shave the mating ends. I have Lennox and Rigid. The Lennox ones seem to require the most attention as far as cleeaning, lubing, etc but make the nicest cut.

My 2 cents.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*ratcheting abs cutters*

I too am a big fan of the reed cutters when I first started plumbing we used abs the cutters work great I now use foam core pvc and still love the cutters the tc2 is my favorite make sure your helper dosent try to cut copper with the pvc wheel


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

Qball415 said:


> Mine are well over 10 years abused. Only had to change cutting wheels a couple of times for a.b.s. Keep well oiled and will last a lifetime.


+ 1
I use spin cutter or a chop saw but alway in combination with a reed DEB4 deburing tool. The spin cutter however from experience has been the slowest cutting option








I also own a set of the new ridgid abs cutters for cutting stuff to rough size








these things cut the abs with only one revolution


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Cuts up to 2" pipe with easy blade replacement as well


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have those cutters that Big posted....hate the frickin things. The blades bend so easily that you can cut spirals on the pipe.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sawz all


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I have those cutters that Big posted....hate the frickin things. The blades bend so easily that you can cut spirals on the pipe.


ya you got to put even pressure on them by bracing the handle on your thigh and spinning the pipe with one hand on each side of the cutter. I dont use them with anything smaller then 12'' but can get a decent cut with anything bigger using that method. Again I use those for cutting the pipe to a rough manageable size to get the pipe from point a to point b


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL The super-ego can stop you from doing certain things that your id may want you to do.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> Cuts up to 2" pipe with easy blade replacement as well
> 
> View attachment 25868


This is exactly what I use too. Works well.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

ironandfire said:


> LOL The super-ego can stop you from doing certain things that your id may want you to do.


huh?


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

plumb.it.up said:


> What would you suggest?


Abs snap cutters are the shiot .


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

2", 4", & 6" cutters next day shipping on eBay 130$! I stole them!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> 2", 4", & 6" cutters next day shipping on eBay 130$! I stole them!


Edit: forgot to add pic.


----------

